# Fdny -emt-b



## helperofmankind (Jun 25, 2012)

I HAVE BEEN AN EMT FOR OVER A YEAR AND HAVENT FOU D WORK YET! I WAS SO EXITED WHEN THE CIVIL SERVICE EXAM CAME OUT FOR EMS-BLS! I WAITED AND WAITED AND WAITED! IT HAS BEEN ALMOST 10 MONTHS AND NOTHING! :angry: HOW LONG DO THEY EXPECT YOU TO WAIT? DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW LONG IT TAKES FOR THEM TO CALL YOU FOR THE PHYSICAL? THNX:wub:


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 25, 2012)

LOUD NOISES!!!


a


----------



## Anjel (Jun 25, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> LOUD NOISES!!!
> 
> 
> a



STOP THE YELLING! 

I DON'T KNOW WHAT YOU ARE SO EXCITED ABOUT!

WHY ARE YOU EXITED?

YOU SHOULD CALL THE PEOPLE WHO ARE IN CHARGE OF THE EXAM AND ASK FOR AN UPDATE!

And find me a Tylenol. All this excitement made my head hurt.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 26, 2012)

what number did you get on the civil service exam?  

They have been calling people.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jun 26, 2012)

helperofmankind said:


> I HAVE BEEN AN EMT FOR OVER A YEAR AND HAVENT FOU D WORK YET! I WAS SO EXITED WHEN THE CIVIL SERVICE EXAM CAME OUT FOR EMS-BLS! I WAITED AND WAITED AND WAITED! IT HAS BEEN ALMOST 10 MONTHS AND NOTHING! :angry: HOW LONG DO THEY EXPECT YOU TO WAIT? DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW LONG IT TAKES FOR THEM TO CALL YOU FOR THE PHYSICAL? THNX:wub:



I waited a year when I got hired 3 years ago.

Others nowadays have waited over 1.5 years.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jun 26, 2012)

*milk was a bad choice*



PoeticInjustice said:


> LOUD NOISES!!!
> 
> 
> a



I DON'T KNOW WHAT WE ARE YELLING ABOUT!:lol:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jun 26, 2012)

helperofmankind said:


> I HAVE BEEN AN EMT FOR OVER A YEAR AND HAVENT FOU D WORK YET! I WAS SO EXITED WHEN THE CIVIL SERVICE EXAM CAME OUT FOR EMS-BLS! I WAITED AND WAITED AND WAITED! IT HAS BEEN ALMOST 10 MONTHS AND NOTHING! :angry: HOW LONG DO THEY EXPECT YOU TO WAIT? DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW LONG IT TAKES FOR THEM TO CALL YOU FOR THE PHYSICAL? THNX:wub:



Also, if you haven't done the physical yet you can realistically expect another year of waiting...


----------



## Chimpie (Jun 26, 2012)

Please stop typing in all caps.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jun 26, 2012)

Was there a grammar section to this test?  Maybe you didn't score that well on it.....


----------



## helperofmankind (Jun 27, 2012)

Sorry, I just found out that typing in uppercases means that you're screaming. Was not my intention. I passed the civil service test and I am 1176. I have called to gain more information, but all I keep getting is, we can not tell you when you will be called and how long you will have to wait. Its so frustrating to do more with your life when people drag their feet to help. Sigh*


----------



## Achilles (Jun 27, 2012)

helperofmankind said:


> Sorry, I just found out that typing in uppercases means that you're screaming. Was not my intention. I passed the civil service test and I am 1176. I have called to gain more information, but all I keep getting is, we can not tell you when you will be called and how long you will have to wait. Its so frustrating to do more with your life when people drag their feet to help. Sigh*



Apply somewhere else.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jun 27, 2012)

helperofmankind said:


> Sorry, I just found out that typing in uppercases means that you're screaming. Was not my intention. I passed the civil service test and I am 1176. I have called to gain more information, but all I keep getting is, we can not tell you when you will be called and how long you will have to wait. Its so frustrating to do more with your life when people drag their feet to help. Sigh*



My friend was number <100. Just took his physical 2 weeks ago.

My advice to you, apply at a hospital agency for now or get into a medic program.

Hiring as a medic is 10x faster than EMT.


----------



## 46Young (Jun 27, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> My friend was number <100. Just took his physical 2 weeks ago.
> 
> My advice to you, apply at a hospital agency for now or get into a medic program.
> 
> Hiring as a medic is 10x faster than EMT.



This ^^^^^^

I got lucky and was hired by a hospital after doing seven months at Hunter Ambulance, but that was back in 2002-2003. Get your medic w/ NatReg, and begin to explore out of state employment options in case the job isn't what you expected if and when you get into FDNY EMS. 

There's too many EMT-B's circulating nowadays. You need to make yourself more marketable by getting your ALS. This is true in most parts of the country.


----------



## helperofmankind (Jun 27, 2012)

*100?*



NYMedic828 said:


> My friend was number <100. Just took his physical 2 weeks ago.
> 
> My advice to you, apply at a hospital agency for now or get into a medic program.
> 
> Hiring as a medic is 10x faster than EMT.



Seriously? 2 weeks ago? OMG!!! Why do that to people? If NY is behind in money and resources why hold an exam for civil service and have people wait around like morons? Uuugggghhhhh:angry::censored::glare::unsure::huh:


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jun 27, 2012)

helperofmankind said:


> Seriously? 2 weeks ago? OMG!!! Why do that to people? If NY is behind in money and resources why hold an exam for civil service and have people wait around like morons? Uuugggghhhhh:angry::censored::glare::unsure::huh:



You clearly have never dealt with a municipality before.

The hiring process for any civil service position is extensive.

There is an EMT academy going in on July 16 as long as te budget prevails. That class is still being hired off the list before yours. 

The city continues to hire EMTs and Medics because it is planning to move 300+ of them to the fire suppression side in the hopefully near future. (for my sake)

Seriously man, look into a medic program. They don't want EMTs that badly.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 27, 2012)

Do you need a fire academy to be a paramedic with FDNY?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jun 27, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> Do you need a fire academy to be a paramedic with FDNY?



No. We are two separate entities under one organization.

There is an EMS academy.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 27, 2012)

I almost cried just now. I would be willing to relocate to NY for a chance at NYFD EMS. Where I am in California, I don't like the idea of going through a fire academy to be a fire-medic when I have no desire to fight fires.


----------



## DPM (Jun 27, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> I almost cried just now. I would be willing to relocate to NY for a chance at NYFD EMS. Where I am in California, I don't like the idea of going through a fire academy to be a fire-medic when I have no desire to fight fires.



Where are you?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 27, 2012)

San Bernardino


----------



## helperofmankind (Jun 28, 2012)

*The guy who decided to insult me for fun*

First of all, you inconciderate jerk, my grammer, punctuation and writing skills are most likely better than yours. So before you try and insult someone try looking in the mirror. People whontake time to purposely try and verbally harm someone, has deep issues and need counseling. Try prayer.


----------



## helperofmankind (Jun 28, 2012)

Harsh truth man, but thanx. Greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 28, 2012)

Seriously, let's take it down a notch.


----------



## helperofmankind (Jun 28, 2012)

Not meant for you!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm aware of that. Trying to keep the peace.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Sandog (Jun 28, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> I almost cried just now. I would be willing to relocate to NY for a chance at NYFD EMS. Where I am in California, I don't like the idea of going through a fire academy to be a fire-medic when I have no desire to fight fires.



The fire service is really great if you can get in, the pay is not bad either. Not all fire jobs involve fire. Rope rescue is a job you can do.


----------



## Sandog (Jun 28, 2012)

Wildland fire is a good way to get into fire (Seek out USFS fire academies) . It shows tenacity and fortitude to future employers. Granted, municipal is very competitive, but there are private fire agencies that will hire, got my confined space rescue tech cert and it opened up many doors. Industrial fire is a business most peeps are unaware of, but many opportunities exist. Certs, get all the certs you can...


----------



## firecoins (Jun 28, 2012)

Sandog said:


> The fire service is really great if you can get in, the pay is not bad either. Not all fire jobs involve fire. Rope rescue is a job you can do.



Yes ropes are a big danger today. Thank god we have the fire service to rescue us from ropes. :sad: you could also get a desk job at the fire service. You could be a desk.

I am sarcastic and I can't help it.


----------



## StopNgo1000 (Jul 8, 2012)

Correct me if I'm wrong, for Fdny theres the EMT test and civil service test. You call to add your name to the provisional list, then take the civil service (if you choose to), not mandatory. You have to take there EMT test, then they will call you for the agility, psych test etc.

I recently added my name to the list and waiting for the test. Hoping to score well enough because I have a friend who could speed the process up for me .


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jul 8, 2012)

StopNgo1000 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, for Fdny theres the EMT test and civil service test. You call to add your name to the provisional list, then take the civil service (if you choose to), not mandatory. You have to take there EMT test, then they will call you for the agility, psych test etc.
> 
> I recently added my name to the list and waiting for the test. Hoping to score well enough because I have a friend who could speed the process up for me .








EMT test? Half of my co-workers couldn't pass a middle school math test let a lone an EMT test.

Let me put it to you this way.

The last "medic basic" class screening, which is a competitive exam to get into the paramedic program through FDNY, had 400 applicants. The test consists of math, reading, and 100 EMT questions. Of 400, about 180 failed the test, let alone got a decent grade. FAILED A TEST ABOUT THEIR JOB, WHICH THEY DO ALMOST EVERY DAY.

You just have to pay the $25 to put your name on the list, if you meet the requirements which are 

Drivers license
GED/high school diploma
EMT certification

Meet the above, come on in.

So, essentially no you are not waiting on a test simply because a test does not exist.

Also, I hate to burst your bubble but you don't have a friend who can speed the process up for you. This is because the process itself is a joint effort between DCAS (department of citywide admin. services) and FDNY. "Speeding up" the process for you, he/she would be defrauding the city of new york and the civil service system, which would be a felony. 

They do not hire anyone off of the provisional list. The civil service list is the only place they pull names from. You will get a score for your civil service filing based on any prior experience you have such as volunteer firefighting/EMS , EVOC/CVO, hazmat, etc.

If you have not even registered for a civil service list yet, expect another 1-2 years before you can be hired.


----------



## StopNgo1000 (Jul 8, 2012)

They hold a EMT exam dont they ? there was one held in September . Dcas is for civil service isn't it ? Which is optional ?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jul 8, 2012)

StopNgo1000 said:


> They hold a EMT exam dont they ? there was one held in September . Dcas is for civil service isn't it ? Which is optional ?



They do not hold an EMT exam. Ever.

Civil service is an exam through dcas,, but its an online at home exam that grades you based on past experience, not job based knowledge.

Civil service is mandatory, there is nothing optional.


The best advice I can give you, is enroll in a paramedic program as soon as you can. Hiring for a paramedic is about 4x faster (literally) than an EMT and as long as you can front the money for the class, you will not lose anything from it.

Starting pay as an EMT = $34,000 i think?
Starting pay as a medic = $44,000

In your first year, you make back the money you spent on your class and you have a brighter future.


----------



## StopNgo1000 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ok I'd have to look , there a test through the .gov website labeled "emergency medical technician. I was told specifically to sign up for civil service and a emt test . Not arguing , going by what I was told from the number to call for fdny and by a lieutenant .


----------



## StopNgo1000 (Jul 8, 2012)

so since i'm getting new information, with DCAS, can i file for the exam now or does the filing period have to be open for it? i was on the DCAS site and i see nothing about a EMT civil service...

regardless of how long i have to wait, i wanted to throw my name in there. Doesn't hurt.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jul 8, 2012)

StopNgo1000 said:


> so since i'm getting new information, with DCAS, can i file for the exam now or does the filing period have to be open for it? i was on the DCAS site and i see nothing about a EMT civil service...
> 
> regardless of how long i have to wait, i wanted to throw my name in there. Doesn't hurt.



has to be open. Its usually about every 6 months they do one.

nyc.gov/dcas


----------



## StopNgo1000 (Jul 8, 2012)

ok thank you, i just got my certification last month, so i couldn't file for the past one.

MY apologies, i was misinformed.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jul 8, 2012)

StopNgo1000 said:


> ok thank you, i just got my certification last month, so i couldn't file for the past one.
> 
> MY apologies, i was misinformed.



Seriously, take paramedic. Make yourself more marketable.

I imagine you volly somewhere, don't let anyone tell you that you need more experience as an EMT before you take paramedic. That is the worst line in history. Make your life move in the direction you want it to as quickly as possible.

St. Johns offers the best course outside of FDNY, laguardia college offers one as well as FPA. You could go to stony brook but for most people, thats a hike.


----------



## StopNgo1000 (Jul 8, 2012)

i have all intentions of taking a medic program, i look forward to it, even though i heard its holly hell on you mentally. 

I just got my card for EMT, i wanted to try and get a year under my belt for experience purposes before jumping into a course that demands so much.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jul 8, 2012)

StopNgo1000 said:


> i have all intentions of taking a medic program, i look forward to it, even though i heard its holly hell on you mentally.
> 
> I just got my card for EMT, i wanted to try and get a year under my belt for experience purposes before jumping into a course that demands so much.



DO NOT WAIT A YEAR. If you can financially do it, get in that classroom ASAP.

Especially if all you do is volly in Nassau/Suffolk. You won't get any real experience to begin with.

Waiting a year would be a huge mistake. I wish I took medic on my own to begin with.

Also, its no more demanding than being a full time student. I have a few friends who took the program at St. Johns and its just school like anything else.


----------



## StopNgo1000 (Jul 8, 2012)

i hear ya....i do volly in Suffolk. I had a few medic friends , some pass some fail tell me its draining so i don't know. 

As far as financially , i don't have it. Where i volly they will pay for it from what i heard but its a huge process.

FDNY will pay for it but you have to give 3 years of service?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jul 8, 2012)

StopNgo1000 said:


> i hear ya....i do volly in Suffolk. I had a few medic friends , some pass some fail tell me its draining so i don't know.
> 
> As far as financially , i don't have it. Where i volly they will pay for it from what i heard but its a huge process.
> 
> FDNY will pay for it but you have to give 3 years of service?



FDNY will pay YOU.

But yes, you owe 3 years of service after that or you owe them $22,400 over 3 years. 

That $22,400 degrades weekly until you hit 3 years.

Financially to take it on your own, take out a loan. Suffolk wise, look into stonybrook.


----------



## StopNgo1000 (Jul 8, 2012)

Why 22400? The coarse is 10k . 

Also , if you fail for whatever reason ...do you pay the money back ?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jul 8, 2012)

StopNgo1000 said:


> Why 22400? The coarse is 10k .
> 
> Also , if you fail for whatever reason ...do you pay the money back ?



If you fail or drop out prior to the state test, you don't owe a dime. You go back to working the street.


$22,400 is the value of the time they pay you in the 9 months you sit in a classroom.

If you take the class, and bail the day after and pay them the $22,400, then you have still made out with a free paramedic class. You just lose your paycheck for the last 9 months.


----------



## StopNgo1000 (Jul 8, 2012)

So if you get in the medic class they pay u that 22k , u still have to work your 40 hours and do the class ?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jul 9, 2012)

StopNgo1000 said:


> So if you get in the medic class they pay u that 22k , u still have to work your 40 hours and do the class ?



No, your 40 hours is the class.

They pay you the 22k, but If you leave before the 3 years you owe a portion of it back to then.


----------



## StopNgo1000 (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh wow ok , thank a lot . You cleared a lot up for me.


----------



## DeepFreeze (Jul 9, 2012)

how does the FDNY class compare to Stony Brook, just curious....

That sounds like an awesome deal, wish my FD would put up the bill for medic school, but they don't have their own ambulance, yet....


----------



## EpiEMS (Jul 9, 2012)

Doesn't sound like FDNY EMS is a good place to work unless you plan on using it to become a hose jockey...


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Jul 10, 2012)

$ 34,000 in NYC, how does one eat?




NYMedic828 said:


> They do not hold an EMT exam. Ever.
> 
> Civil service is an exam through dcas,, but its an online at home exam that grades you based on past experience, not job based knowledge.
> 
> ...


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm at $44000, little more manageable I guess but I live at home lol.

After all is said and done i will probably make $48-50k for the year. Not too terrible at age 22 but with a family idk how people do it.


----------



## firecoins (Jul 10, 2012)

You don't eat. You get a second job. Your luck if your spouse knows you.


----------



## 46Young (Jul 10, 2012)

VirginiaEMT said:


> $ 34,000 in NYC, how does one eat?



You don't, at least not without a lot of OT. That's why I left and got hired with Fairfax County. 

In NYC, the general thought is that you work at the hospitals for better money, schedule and other working conditions, or you do FDNY EMS for the benefits. Hosp. Based NYC 911 is pretty good for a short term job. I started as an EMT-B at $14.92/hr, then went up to $20.02/hr after a year and a half. As a medic, I started at $22.02/hr, up to just below $30/hr after a year and a half. No pension or job security, but you get to a liveable wage much quicker than the five years FDNY requires. You can also schedule work around school in many cases. I had a steady 16/12/12 that freed me up todo the NY Methodist Paramedic Program in Brooklyn.

OP, that was good advice to take the medic class on your own dime. You'll get hired much quicker by FDNY. After getting on, it's easier to get a per diem job at one of the hospitals, or even leave FDNY to work FT for one of them if you want to go to college. When you work for FDNY EMS, they can mandate you for OT when you need to be in class.


----------



## 46Young (Jul 10, 2012)

firecoins said:


> You don't eat. You get a second job. Your luck if your spouse knows you.



True. At least as a medic, you can get $20/hr per diem at some private IFT company.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Jul 10, 2012)

Many volunteer fire departments here are employing paid paramedics at $25-30 an hour perdiem that's my current goal.

Like most my age, im in it to be a firefighter and work EMS/return to school on the side.


----------



## pumanycqueens (Mar 12, 2013)

i applyed for fdny emt last year just got my score a 70 and list number 507 how long do i have to wait?


----------



## wanderingmedic (Mar 12, 2013)

sounds like FDNY moves as fast as a government agency....


----------



## StopNgo1000 (Mar 12, 2013)

I just got my list number too ...674. I think everyone gets a 70 as passing . There are no questions it's all experience . I Intend on going to medic school in September so I doubt they will be calling me anytime soon. Ill just have to reapply as a medic .


----------



## WildlandEMT89 (Mar 28, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> I almost cried just now. I would be willing to relocate to NY for a chance at NYFD EMS. Where I am in California, I don't like the idea of going through a fire academy to be a fire-medic when I have no desire to fight fires.



Now you're making me cry. Went 2 years in southern ca without calls from any "reputable" ambulance companies and moved and lapsed.
Now I'm moving back to start the abuse all over again. God I would kill for a fire medic position


----------



## firecoins (Mar 28, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Many volunteer fire departments here are employing paid paramedics at $25-30 an hour perdiem that's my current goal.
> 
> Like most my age, im in it to be a firefighter and work EMS/return to school on the side.



You Long Island roots are exposed.

You worked up in CT?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Mar 28, 2013)

firecoins said:


> You Long Island roots are exposed.
> 
> You worked up in CT?



I plead the fifth.

Never worked CT.


----------



## AzValley (Mar 29, 2013)

azemtb255 said:


> sounds like FDNY moves as fast as a government agency....



ani't that the truth


----------



## Ace 227 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the solid advice, NYMedic.  I currently work in PA as an EMT and am attending a medic program in the fall.  I'm hoping to work for the FDNY some day. I've always loved the city and I'd imagine the calls can be pretty interesting. 

 Is the stigma of it being underhanded for EMS going to the fire side via promotional exam still around? With the last class of probies being all former EMTs and paramedics I'd imagine nowadays the only way to get to fight fire is to work on the ambulances first....


----------



## NYMedic828 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ace 227 said:


> Thanks for all the solid advice, NYMedic.  I currently work in PA as an EMT and am attending a medic program in the fall.  I'm hoping to work for the FDNY some day. I've always loved the city and I'd imagine the calls can be pretty interesting.
> 
> Is the stigma of it being underhanded for EMS going to the fire side via promotional exam still around? With the last class of probies being all former EMTs and paramedics I'd imagine nowadays the only way to get to fight fire is to work on the ambulances first....



Judging by your "training" under your avatar you are a veteran which would grant you 5 points on the exam. If you live in the city limits you get another 5 points. As long as you score in the 90s on the test, you would get hired. (you need over a 98 or so to be hired)

Or you can work for EMS and wait to promote. 

The calls are no different than anywhere else. We just have a high risk city for terrorism.


----------



## Ace 227 (Apr 1, 2013)

Since I don't have anyone else in the FDNY to ask I was wondering if you could answer two other questions for me.

First, what does it mean to be a full civil service paramedic? The EMS website says that to be eligible for promotion to firefighter you have to be a full civil service employee. I'm assuming time in service is how you become a civil service employee but does that just equate to full-time? Are there non-civil service EMTs and Medics?

Second, how do the "legacy" points work? You are correct that I would get the 5 points for veteran status and if I were working for the EMS side obviously I'd get the residency credit but I'm not sure what qualifies legacy. I have a great-grandfather who was an LODD in the FDNY and an uncle who retired a few years ago. Would either of those fulfill the requirement or is it intended for father/son legacy?  

Thanks for the info!


----------



## NYMedic828 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ace 227 said:


> Since I don't have anyone else in the FDNY to ask I was wondering if you could answer two other questions for me.
> 
> First, what does it mean to be a full civil service paramedic? The EMS website says that to be eligible for promotion to firefighter you have to be a full civil service employee. I'm assuming time in service is how you become a civil service employee but does that just equate to full-time? Are there non-civil service EMTs and Medics?
> 
> ...



Everyone hired now is a full civil service. They don't update the site often.

I believe it has to be a direct blood relative mom/dad/sister/brother.


----------



## Ace 227 (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Once I get my medic, I'd love to work for the FDNY. At least for a little while, lol.


----------



## Stracy (Apr 8, 2013)

*a quick question*

I was browsing this thread and i'm looking to become a fdny emt. I'm currently an MA in Glendale ny. I was wondering what would be my starting point for becoming an emt. What certifications do i need? Any help would be great thanks.


----------



## SkyRider (Apr 10, 2013)

Addrobo:  I am in Riverside, CA.  I don't know about a lot of the Fire Agencies that are not County agencies, but I do know that Long Beach Fire has EMS units that are NOT Firefighters.  You might look into them.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Apr 10, 2013)

Stracy said:


> I was browsing this thread and i'm looking to become a fdny emt. I'm currently an MA in Glendale ny. I was wondering what would be my starting point for becoming an emt. What certifications do i need? Any help would be great thanks.



Not familiar with what an MA is?

Just get your EMT certification from any institution and apply for fdny when the semi-annual filing period opens. Thats about it...


----------



## Stracy (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I haven't started any schooling for emt, so i'm looking into what is the best way to break in to it i guess you would say. I was able to locate a local volunteer service I'll be contacting in the hopes they can also assist me.


----------



## Stracy (Apr 11, 2013)

NYMedic828 said:


> Not familiar with what an MA is?
> 
> Just get your EMT certification from any institution and apply for fdny when the semi-annual filing period opens. Thats about it...



Certified Medical Assistant , generally it's phlebotomy,EKG,medical coding and billing, medical terminology. I recently took courses for radiology which was fun.


----------

